# Headlight delay / battery drain



## bforty (Sep 4, 2009)

I normally always have the headlights in the "auto" position. When I turn the key off the delay last a few seconds and they shut off. Never any issues. Today I parked it, came back three hours later and the lights were still on. I'm a little confused since I didn't do or change anything. Any ideas?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

That's acting up on me too. I haven't heard anybody else talk about it and I thought I was the only one, lol. I don't have a couple seconds delay like you though. I turn the car off, get out, close door, lock the beeyotch, and the lights are still on. It's happened 3 times that I know of. 

The first time it happened at dusk when it wasn't that dark out and I didn't catch it. Had to jump the car the next morning, was almost late for work. When the car fired up the lights were still on, even though daylight now. I turned the knob to off, then all the way back to the right to auto and they didn't come back on. The last 2 times I was able to catch it. I'm starting to get in the habit of just dialing the things to the off position. I don't do it all the time, but I'm starting to lose faith in that light sensor on the dash (I think it's on the dash). 

To answer your question, I have no idea what's causing it but the next "repair" on my list is to get those gaping holes/seam rips in the tops of my back seats and rear passenger side headrest repaired, then tint the dogchit out of the rear window and a dark but legal tint on the sides to try and keep it from happening again. I still don't know if it's sun damage or heat damage. If it's heat damage, I'm screwed and the tint won't help. It's not cheap leather, just cheap ass stitching. I've heard of this happening to the same guy 3 times, luckily his was all covered under warranty.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I have left my headlights, parking lights, and dome lights on many times,
and never had a dead battery. Seems that a power relay cut them off
after about 10 minutes. I've also heard that if you cut the switch off or
open the the door before the car comes to a complete stop, can cause
the problem.
I have had the headlights to stay on too long a couple of times in
the Auto position.

Larry


----------



## bforty (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input gents. I guess I will just monitor it, and get used to switching them off from now on.



dustyminpin said:


> I don't have a couple seconds delay like you though. I turn the car off, get out, close door, lock the beeyotch, and the lights are still on. It's happened 3 times that I know of.


That's kind of what I meant. The lights normally stay on for a few seconds or so after it's all shut down and locked up.



dustyminpin said:


> To answer your question, I have no idea what's causing it but the next "repair" on my list is to get those gaping holes/seam rips in the tops of my back seats and rear passenger side headrest repaired, then tint the dogchit out of the rear window and a dark but legal tint on the sides to try and keep it from happening again.


I live in Phoenix (which is about as sunny and hot as it gets). I haven't notcied any stitching issues. However: A.) I have only ever had one person ride in the back and I never put anything back there. and B.) I have limo tint on all the rear windows. Tint might be the answer for you.


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

I have the same problem. During the day I drive with just the marker lights on and when I turn the car off and lock it they are suppose to turn off but they occasionally stay on. This happened the other day at work and they were on for about 3 hours and killed my battery. Got it jumped after work and drove home 30 miles and when I got home turned the car off then tried to start it again and battery was still dead. Hooked it up to a battery charger, that said the battery was fully charged so i put it back in and my car started right up......


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've had it happen to me randomly maybe once or twice in the 2 years I've owned the car. I'm assuming it is an electrical gremlin just like our radio's random volume adjustments


----------



## bforty (Sep 4, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I've had it happen to me randomly maybe once or twice in the 2 years I've owned the car. I'm assuming it is an electrical gremlin just like our radio's random volume adjustments


Haven't experienced the volume problem, but I know there is a setting that will cause the volume to increase as your speed increases. You can turn that function off (don't remember how, but it's in the manual). Not sure if that's what you're experiencing or not.


----------

